# April 13 Roadbikereviiew/SVCC ride report



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Awesome day!!

I have a hundred photos but I can't comment right now. I have a bike tuning party for the moms that are doing the Tierra Bella century ride next week.

Please check them out and pick out your favorite photo.

http://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/4122008RoadbikereviewRide

slideshow:
http://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/4122008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#s5188883362443717186

fc


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*Great pics and what a great suprise at the end!!!!*

francois, thanks for the tow on McKean Rd. I really needed it! The orange slurpie was heaven sent . That bee sting before Bailey help me get up the hill See you all next month.


----------



## NeCrO632 (Mar 5, 2008)

2nd! =( 

Nice shots Francois.. That was a fun ride even though the heat was something else! See y'all at Sea Otter!


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*Soooo tired*

So very, very tired. Two days of riding and barely any shade on our route today. I felt like someone turned on the convection oven and put me on slow bake.

Next time I'm going for the shorter route. 69 miles was just wee bit much as I barely made it back before leg cramps attacked my calves. Thank goodness for Sport Legs.

I'm glad our little group (Mike, Mark, Frank, and John) was able to stick together for the entire ride and we didn't get mowed down by any weekend drivers.

Thanks Karl and Alex for hosting a great ride and the post-ride treats. That slushy maker is the the bomb.


----------



## mark59 (Jan 2, 2003)

What a great weekend!!
Thanks so much Francis. Hope there will be many more to come.
And these pictures are fantastic. 
I apperciate you taking the time to take your camera and take shots on these rides its fun to check them out when i get home. Thanks Dude!!!

Alex and Karl 
You guys are awesome. Nice shop and thanks so much for being so accomadating. 

The ride was perfect for me I love the heat! And the group of 4 was setting a great pace, thanks to bustamove for the pace. 

I cant wait to do it again! 

It was great meeting you all.
Mark


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

Alex, Karl, 

Thanks for leading this ride and showing us all the nice hospitality at SVCC.

Carmen and I had a great time and I know we will do more of these rides.

It was just what I needed to get out of the house and spin my legs for a few miles. I've had a head cold since late last week and have been just sitting around getting cabin fever.

BTW: you guys have a cool set up at SVCC, it was worth it just to watch francois test drive that bad azz set of roller you have, I know there are some photos of that somewhere. 

With the Party time Machines with Ice Cream and Frozen Drinks from the guys next door, I think I gained weight on this ride also.  

Here's my Motion Based for the 48 mile short ride.

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/...unitSystemPkValue=2&episodePk.pkValue=5385772


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Karl/Alex -

Thanks for hosting. I had a lot of fun and am looking forward to the next one. And definitely a big :thumbsup: on the slushie thingie.

And also thanks Derrick, Mike, Mark, and Frank for the nice pacing on the longer ride. First time ever I've really spun out on my compact crank.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*Another fun one*

I really enjoyed the chance to take in some new roads and riding with the RBR crew made it extra fun. 

Karl and Alex you guys were great hosts. Thanks for taking care of us when we returned a bit late looking a bit cross eyed.  You've got a great concept and are the perfect guys to make it a success.

I wondered why I really craved a second helping of dinner tonight- I forgot to eat lunch and the ride today chugged through 2100 calories (KJ) for a 160# guy. Great fun and thanks to Derrick, Mike, Mark and John for pressing each other in a positive way.

Remember.... "Ride is still a no drop, casual pace, get to know other members ride! " Well, two out of three isn't bad


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Great photos but did you Photoshop that gut on all my photos... hum. I guess I still have some work to do.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Dang. Looks like I missed a good one.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

:cryin: MAN!!! Those pictures almost made my cry… because I was unable to make it, and it was right in my backyard (well, technically just a few miles away, but you get the idea). Looks as though fun was to be had by all, and for sure, Saturday was a drop-dead-gorgeous day to go for a ride. I ended up riding my 36" Coker unicycle around my townhouse complex while my toddlers followed on their bikes (Giant 12" tricycle, and generic made in China two-wheeler with training wheels). The closest thing I got to a real ride unfortunately.

The thing about San Jose, is that the average person just knows, “yeah, yeah, San Jose, traffic, ********, bad drivers, grumble grumble grumble”, but they obviously have never ventured up near the Calero reservoir area before. Beautiful out there, really nice.

Seriously, the next time the opportunity comes around for a group ride like that (and I am able to make it) I am soooo there.

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ok some photo highlights.

This is the bikeshop that rulez. It's in an industrial area and they take their industry seriously.



This is Robert from Look on the left with 2-year old Nate. Robert is on dad duty so his wife could ride. Bravo to the spouses that make these rides possible.


Someone has a gadget fetish.


This is Karl on the left who quit his day joby at Intel to start SVCC with Alex
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/4122008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5188883654501493538"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/fcebedo/SAKeMR9kayI/AAAAAAAAJH4/YhvHh_k5GuA/s800/IMG_4370.jpg" /></a>

Goodbye city, hello hills


This is Mark with his brand new roadbikereview kit. SRM measurements he was putting out 21% more power with the new clothing.


This is Thien and Chris approaching Calero Reservoir


This is team roadbikereview aka 'riders who happen to have the jersey'.


This is team Look. They are either French, wealthy, or have connections.


And this is the Motley crew offering testimonials for the new roadie deodorant.
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/

Umm, we need to talk about this pose Bustamove


MikeG


JeffH on the cross bike


Carmen was chatting with V while climbing up the hill


Here's Thien leading the chase group.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Rfrancisco enjoying the view
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/4122008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5188884616574168434"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/fcebedo/SAKfER9kbXI/AAAAAAAAJMk/eHdBH8oyQcc/s800/IMG_4410.jpg" /></a>

Jeff and Cranky
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/4122008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5188884749718154674"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/fcebedo/SAKfMB9kbbI/AAAAAAAAJNI/DciyuAqoyc8/s800/IMG_4414.jpg" /></a>

Scott started sprinting on the way home and took on a Time Trial National Champion from Morgan Stanley
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/4122008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5188884998826258002"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/fcebedo/SAKfah9kblI/AAAAAAAAJOY/IdVoA5Xm4JM/s800/IMG_4428.jpg" /></a>

We got back to an ice cream machine and slushee maker from the SVCC neighbors
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/4122008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5188885041775931010"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/fcebedo/SAKfdB9kboI/AAAAAAAAJOw/6bbWEoDi5JE/s800/IMG_4431.jpg" /></a>

The first slushee drink was always met with euphoria
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/4122008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5188885157740048098"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/fcebedo/SAKfjx9kbuI/AAAAAAAAJPg/QcaQJM_GyeQ/s800/IMG_4438.jpg" /></a>

Ok, who had the most ice cream cones??
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/4122008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5188885217869590306"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/fcebedo/SAKfnR9kbyI/AAAAAAAAJQA/7EXG0YmXOKA/s800/IMG_4443.jpg" /></a>

SVCC showed me their elaborate, leading edge bike fit system.
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/4122008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5188885342423642018"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/fcebedo/SAKfuh9kb6I/AAAAAAAAJRE/w7PYZS1N1CM/s800/IMG_4451.jpg" /></a>

I tried out the finest rollers in the world. $800!
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/4122008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5188885484157562930"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/fcebedo/SAKf2x9kcDI/AAAAAAAAJSM/tunPcoaFiL4/s800/IMG_4464.jpg" /></a>

The 70 mile group finally arrives at 3pm.
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/4122008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5188885522812268626"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/fcebedo/SAKf5B9kcFI/AAAAAAAAJSc/Ev02n0ikP9U/s800/IMG_4468.jpg" /></a>

My family hears about the free ice cream and they quickly rush to SVCC
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/4122008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5188885595826712722"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/fcebedo/SAKf9R9kcJI/AAAAAAAAJS8/-zFB0nMy38Y/s800/IMG_4472.jpg" /></a>

Ahhhhh
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/4122008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5188885613006581922"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/fcebedo/SAKf-R9kcKI/AAAAAAAAJTE/v2FnFAnsZis/s800/IMG_4473.jpg" /></a>

Here we have a $10,000, 14 lb. Look bike
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/4122008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5188885630186451122"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/fcebedo/SAKf_R9kcLI/AAAAAAAAJTM/sXTx0MD0l3o/s800/IMG_4474.jpg" /></a>

Great ride everyone!

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

CrankyMonkey said:


> Great photos but did you Photoshop that gut on all my photos... hum. I guess I still have some work to do.


Have no fear bro. Send this one to your mom.

not this:
http://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/4122008RoadbikereviewRide/photo#5188883444048095890

fc


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Now if you could do that for me for real!


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

They should officially call that the "Look, but don't touch" bike


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Here's photos from the bike tuning session that evening. I showed the husbands how to true wheels while the wives sipped wine. Note the million kids in the background. It was good day.

fc


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry, I had to ditch you all for a hot air balloon over Napa Valley. Looks like it was a good time. See you next time, post Tour de Georgia


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Great ride yesterday! Big thanks to Karl and Alex for leading the ride and taking care of everyone along the route (myself included, thanks JeffH and Karl for the extra water!), as well as back at the shop with the food and cold treats!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

kwc said:


> Sorry, I had to ditch you all for a hot air balloon over Napa Valley. Looks like it was a good time. See you next time, post Tour de Georgia


Just can't stand to ride the specialized anymore eh?


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I second that! I really appreciate the extra water that Karl and Alex provided... I kept getting dizzy at the stop lights. Probably not a good idea to ride in the searing heat while fighting a cold. Oh well at least I survived. I'm wreaked today...


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Suprised I missed you all out there. I did the same ride on saturday, then an easier pace on sunday. I really like the heat. Sorry I missed you all.


----------



## NeCrO632 (Mar 5, 2008)

francois said:


> This is Thien and *Chris* approaching Calero Reservoir


Uhhhh Francis...Unless someone cloned me without my knowledge..it's _Andy_


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

NeCrO632 said:


> Uhhhh Francis...Unless someone cloned me without my knowledge..it's _Andy_


Andy. Did you change your name? Cause I'm good with names. Must be the heat.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

smw said:


> Suprised I missed you all out there. I did the same ride on saturday, then an easier pace on sunday. I really like the heat. Sorry I missed you all.


There's a lesson here somewhere. We've had three awesome rides and you're batting an 0 fer 3.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

So who was that time trial champion again? I drafted him for a while and he said he was going 32 mph on the flats. He says he can go a couple ticks faster on his aero wheels. Nice guy.

fc


----------



## onebigbikeboy (Feb 14, 2008)

*Michael Huthinson*

http://www.teamspine.com/Bios/bio_hutchinson.htm

I guess he rides for Morgan Stanley now. he was super cool....and hella fast!


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

francois said:


> So who was that time trial champion again? I drafted him for a while and he said he was going 32 mph on the flats. He says he can go a couple ticks faster on his aero wheels. Nice guy.
> 
> fc



He has a weekly saturday ride that he does out of Los Gatos. Not sure if it is just winter or if he does it during race season also. Ive ridden with Michael a few times and he seems to really enjoy helping others learn. I have also bumped into a few of his team mates, I think they are all really nice people.

Funny thing, it looks like Morgan Stanley has not updated their site since 2006.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

CrankyMonkey said:


> Great photos but did you Photoshop that gut on all my photos... hum. I guess I still have some work to do.


Since it's your birthday, I pushed the photoshop envelope. :cornut: I even gave you roadie arms.

fc


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

HA! it's like I only work on my chest but the rest of me is tiny. I notice that you really didn't have to do much more with my package, thanks to the good ol' Scottish family genes!


----------



## ibikergal (Oct 4, 2006)

Great Ride, my first long ride for me on a road bike in years!!! Usually I am on a mt. bike or tandem road bike. I met some nice people also, my new friend V, he sets a good pace and let me draft!! :thumbsup: 

Alex and Karl thanks for hosting and hope your shop does well.

Great pics Francois!!


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*thanks everyone*

Hi everyone 

Just want to say thanks to all of you for coming out & making the day so much fun, and thanks to Thien & Francis for giving us the chance to host the ride. Thien & I are already looking at the calendar to line up next month's ride so stay tuned for more info on that. 

I also have to give all the props to Alex for having the studio set up for everyone, my little one was cranky and I was behind the ball all morning. And of course the slushies were his idea, you know if I were in charge we'd end the ride with a bottle of Recoverite then zip home to put the legs up on the wall & download power data. Speaking of which, I'll post that later on so we can all geek out together  

Cheers,


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

kretzel said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just want to say thanks to all of you for coming out & making the day so much fun, and thanks to Thien & Francis for giving us the chance to host the ride. Thien & I are already looking at the calendar to line up next month's ride so stay tuned for more info on that.
> 
> ...


Yeah Kretzel. That was awesome. Props to Kretzel for having all the finest gear and measurement gizmos beneath him yet he stayed at 20% of max power to make sure all the slower riders were taken care of. That's leadership right there!

We should have some power sessions. Power/Fit/Trainers... learn about the training tools of the trade. 

Also, we should do a video review on trainers after Sea Otter. We'll bring all our trainers to your shop, invite some folks and talk about impressions on the different array of bike trainers available.

fc


----------



## MSH (Jul 16, 2006)

Wish I could have been a part of this one, but after spending the weekend before racing at Boggs it was going to be tough to sell it to the wife. I would have enjoyed (suffered ??) taking a whoopin' from Coach Kretzel  

MSH


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

onebigbikeboy said:


> http://www.teamspine.com/Bios/bio_hutchinson.htm


Damn!!! I wanna be like him once I’m past 40!  Very impressive credentials.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

*Check out Francios' Bike Fit*

EDITED: ooops.... moved to a separate post


----------

